# Others divorcing in NY.



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I just filed in NY, as per my other post. I am wondering if anyone else is going through the same thing here. I was told it may take a very long time, even though we don't have children. I am wondering how it's going for other people? Sometimes people even leave their attorneys and go pro se. I am wondering if there are any stories about how it all went down here in NY.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

ItsGonnabeAlright said:


> I just filed in NY, as per my other post. I am wondering if anyone else is going through the same thing here. I was told it may take a very long time, even though we don't have children. I am wondering how it's going for other people? Sometimes people even leave their attorneys and go pro se. I am wondering if there are any stories about how it all went down here in NY.


If you have ample funds, I've heard you can fly to some of the Caribbean Islands and get it done in 21 days.

My experience indicates NY is a state created by the lawyer for the lawyer.


----------



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol. Yeah who knows how pricey this will be lol. Thanks for the laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

